# Siemens STARTER Version V4.1.5.5



## Mac (18 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

bei der Installation von der STARTER Version V4.1.5.5 ist wohl auf meinem Laptop etwas schief gelaufen. 
Ich kann das Programm nicht mehr deinstallieren bzw. auch nicht neu installieren.
Kommt die Meldung : 

"Dieses Produkt kann nicht auf die bestehende Version von STARTER installiert werden. Bitte zuerst deinstallieren. Das Setup wird abgebrochen." 

Über Systemsteuerung/ Software / STARTER deinstallieren geht so bis ca. 80% dann bleibt die Deinstallation stehen und ich kann nur nocht den Vorgang abbrechen. 

Hat jemand eine Idee ? 

System Laptop : Win XP SP3


----------



## offliner (18 Dezember 2010)

Hotline ! Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mal, da musste irgendein Registry Key gelöscht werden,weiss aber nicht mehr welcher...


----------

